# patient monitor ابي مساعدتكم في بحث عن جهاز



## slooom-totti (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني انا عندي بحث عن جهاز مراقبه المريض ( patient monitor ) 
من نوع Solar 8000M 
geniral electric ) company )


واتمنى القى منكم مساعده واللي ابيه هو معلومات عامه عن الجهاز ( تعريف به - تطبيقاته - استخدامه ) واللي عنده معلومات اكثر لايبخل علينا بها ,,

مع خالص الشكر 

وهذي صوره للجهاز ونوعه كما هو مكتوب فوق ..






​


----------



## slooom-totti (26 ديسمبر 2008)

معقوله مافيه ولا واحد يعرف معلومات عن الجهاز ؟؟؟

لو سمحتوا اللي يعرف معلومات لايبخل علي


----------



## slooom-totti (28 ديسمبر 2008)

للـــرفع !!!


----------



## المسلم84 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أخي العزيز بالنسبة لنفس الجهاز ما عندي معلومات 
بس في الروابط هذه كتيبات صيانة لجهاز شاشة المراقبة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101398.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89660.html

ارجو أن تستفيد منها...
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز شوف هالرابط
ولا تنسى تعطيني رأيك..؟؟؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/58247586/281b10d2/2000701-074B.html
هذا كتيب الصيانة للجهاز
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

وشوف الملف المرفق كمان...

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## slooom-totti (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي المسلم

ان شاء الله بشوف الملفات وبعطيك رايي فيها 

ماتقصر الله يوفقك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الغالى ع الملفات الروعة
الصراحة جامدين فعلا وربنا يكرمك ع المجهود الجبـــــــار دا
تحياتى


----------



## slooom-totti (2 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي المسلم وماقصرت والله 

وان شاء الله نشوف المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## AbuShrouk (4 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tiger one (11 يناير 2009)

السيد المهندس 
كل ما تحتاجه عندي بس امهلني الي الغد
مهندس نبيل


----------



## ahmed.eng90 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير تعبعكم وتعونكم معنا


----------



## م.محمد الوصابي (6 مايو 2022)

المسلم84 قال:


> أخي العزيز شوف هالرابط
> ولا تنسى تعطيني رأيك..؟؟؟
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/58247586/281b10d2/2000701-074B.html
> ...


ما يشتغل هذا


----------



## م.محمد الوصابي (6 مايو 2022)

tiger one قال:


> السيد المهندس
> كل ما تحتاجه عندي بس امهلني الي الغد
> مهندس نبيل


يمكن تعطينا بس يكون عربي من فضلك


----------

